# Well, she chewed up a magazine last night!



## Russ Krain (Aug 12, 2010)

I took in a rescue dog named Chloe. She is just over one year old and was a "pen" dog most of her life....her life got better, however, I find a lot of puppy in her still. She had never been in a house before so was terrified of that first. She is now over pretty much that and enjoys the door being opened for her. She is a little skiddish as noises, where cars a are parked make her panic run. Working on that. She is somewhat crate trained, however, during the day, she is in the crate, at night, I try to give her freedom. This has been going on for 3 weeks now. On three occassions, she got ahold of "one of mine" items and tore it up. Last night was a magazine, off a shelf, previous, a small hand carved boat and a wooden seagull. I loaded her up with toys and chewys and taught her mine and yours. Last night at 3 am I awoke to the tearing sounds she was making. I got up, scolded her loudly and put her in the crate. When I got up, I acted pissed and didn't do her normal play. I let her know I was not happy. I feel bad for doing this as she is a rescue and been through some bad experiences.....I don't spank her or hit her as I found with my past goldens, its counterproductive. Any thoughts or guidance to get her to stop would be great. Russ Krain


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you for adopting Chloe. It sounds like you have come a long way in a very short period of time. 

Some things really are hard for them to grasp. She may understand what is yours is yours and what is hers is hers when you are there but may not generalize it for when you are not monitoring her (such as sleeping or not in the house.)

I don't have any good training tips for when you are not there. I can only say that (to me) this would be something I would manage. By that I would mean if I am not crating her then I would only let her somewhere that there isn't anything she can get to chew up. Being a little over one years old she is still all puppy and she is even more of a puppy due to being a "pen" dog and not exposed to living in a normal home.

Time, patience and consistency when you are there to monitor her (repetition of good behaviors) will be the way I would go.

Maybe someone else will have other suggestions.


----------



## Russ Krain (Aug 12, 2010)

*Patience*

solinvictus, patience, I have a lot of as my posts over the rainbow bridge should validate. I had thought I had puppy proofed my house pretty well, however, she can get up on the counters. The magazine was on the counter and she managed to pull it down. I have left her out several nights without any problems except as I noted. I just wonder if there is a method to getting them to understand again, her toys and my toys. I worked with a trainer in the past...who really trained me, I just cannot remember how I stopped my Maggie from chewing up my stuff. I went around the house showing her what was OK and what was No...I guess. I am thinking keep being consistant.....thanks, Russ


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I adopted a former Puppy Mill Mom through CFGRR almost 4 years ago. She had been abused, spent the first two years of her life in a pen/kennel, was not socialized. Overall she was in very poor physical and emotional state when she first came into Rescue. I did a foster to adopt-she had Stage 3 HW and underwent her treatments at my Vet.

I went through some of the same things you are with Chole-she still has some minor issues, she really does not like being confined, especially in a crate, but I do crate her anytime I'm away. 

It has taken lots of patience, time, and love to get her where she is today. I have another Golden too which really helped with her rehabilitation. I also worked with a couple of different trainers, which has really helped me to help her. 

I found that major positive praise worked best for her- at first she was not food motivated as she was not use to having treats, but now has learned how wonderful they are. 

Sometimes she will still get scared of something new or an unfamiliar situation but we work through it. I try to expose her to it again and agian until she's totally comfortable with it and it no longer is a big deal to her. 

Chole will get there-it's going to take time.


----------



## Russ Krain (Aug 12, 2010)

*Chloe*

CAROLINA MOM, it sounds very familiar to what Chloe does. Slowly, but surely.... she would not go into the bathroom and kitchen. She refused to go into the bedrooms. She had a lot of strange behavior. She seems to go into the kitchen, but will not eat food in there. She also goes into the bathroom as of monday. Last night, she was in the crate and really didn't fight it like she did at first. She violently, fought going into the crate. The one thing that I know about goldens, they so want to please us, so I praise her whenever she does something good or right. This helped her go into the crate as I spend a lot of time rubbing her chest and talking to her. I guess I want to trust her enough to let her stay free at night. During the day...well, crate time, during the evening, I want her to be free to roam the house. I just don't want her to eat the house......I leave her with plenty of things to chew on and tell them they are hers.....being consistant I can do. She is my fith golden, so I know about them. She is the first rescue dog, all the rest were puppies. I had lost my last golden two months ago and the vet and rescue groups found her for me. I kept a very special needs dog over the past 7 years. As I posted earlier, she is over the rainbow bridge section under "She came to get her wings". The local vet found Chloe, she had no shots, worm meds, nothing. She hadn't been spayed....I can work with her, just need help with her special situation...thanks, Russ Krain


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It would be so much easier if they could tell us what has happened to them, then we could deal with it and move on so much quicker, unfortunately it doesn't work that way. 

My girl-Roxy, was terrified when we first got her. She had been in her foster home for only three weeks before I got her. It was the first time she had ever been inside a house, she was with another Golden owned by the foster family which helped.

When I brought her home, it was like starting all over again-the first week she wouldn't walk, she hid in the my bathroom behind the toilet. My husband had to pick her up and carry her to go outside to use the bathroom. After the first week, she finally got up, started walking and eventually went outside on her own. The night before, my husband and I looked at each other and said we didn't know if we were going to be able to help her or not. The next day it was almost like a light had gone off within her, she started walking and started making huge progress from that point on. Each day something new was accomplished, it was baby steps with her, but never the less huge accomplishments. I realized it was going to have to be on her terms and not to push it with her. First thing was gaining her trust and her knowing that we weren't going to hurt her. 

She was afraid to be touched, she would take off if you came up behind her or walked by her. You should see her now, she thinks everytime someone walks by her it's an opportunity to get a belly rub, flops over waiting for it and would lay there all day if she thought someone would keep rubbing her belly. 

I've had a few Rescue dogs before, but none of them have been as challenging as Roxy and nothing has been as rewarding as seeing her blossom into a very sweet, gentle loving girl either. She is an absolute Tom Boy when she's outside, and a Wild Woman at the Beach. She has such a zest for life-I love seeing her enjoying life and the freedom she has. 

We both feel she was abused by a man, she is afraid of tall men, men who are too loud-she wants nothing to do with them. For about the first year she was with us, she would not look you in the face either, now she stares at you as if she's looking through your soul. 

She was suppose to have been MY Girl, but she is a Daddy's Girl. She loves me, but the bond she has with my husband is something I can't put into words. having her in our lives has been a life changing experience for both of us-I became a Volunteer with CFGRR because of her-I wanted to give back to them for the wonderful gift we have in her. 

All I can say is it will take lots of time, patience and love. It took a very long time to get her to a point where I could even consider working with a trainer. She's wonderful with us, but it takes her awhile to warm up to other people-she is wary of them, but once she does, you'll find her nudging or pawing them to pet her.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I adopted my boy at 13 months and he was afraid of nearly everything. The way he looked at things in the house made me think that he wasn't inside one very much. He has come a long way but is still a nervous dog though no longer nervous about things in the house - still hates loud noises outside and noisy trucks. He has come a long way in the 10 months I've had him but there is still work to be done. Hang in there with Chloe. She is going to make big strides with your attention and love.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Caroline Mom what a beautiful story!!! And Russ you are a hero. She's going to turn out to be a wonderful and loving family member because of you. Good luck. Our Bridge girl Hanna (2yrs old) never bothered our things. Emma (4months) is a whole different story...talk about challenge.


----------



## Russ Krain (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks all, I need all the support I can get as I have hope, however, just understanding the problems...Carolina Mom, is half the battle. I am guessing she was locked up in the bathrooms and kitchen for long periods of time? This my be her shyness about going in them? I figure they did the same with the crate and I know they had one, they offered it to me. The first time I gave her a toy, she didn't know what to do with it. I started squeaking it and walking around with it. I handed it to her and she strutted around like she had something big. She now squeaks it regularly. I gave her two different treats, she wanted nothing to do with them and dropped them? She will eat them once and awhile, however, it is not good to use as a reward, a chest rub does best along with a good girl... I have found out she will play ball and she chases a frisbee. I figure she did have some play experience but never had a toy. Gave her a rawhide when I first got her. She had no idea what it was, like the toys. She has since chewed it up. She did pee in the house twice, however, that was early on. I figure she was never house trained, however, probably left in a bathroom with newspapers in when she was young. Lastly, something I have not seen of a golden, she digs up moles! This explains all the holes in the past owners back yard. She has killed 5 so far. I do not know that goldens were ever breed for this, however, she seems to be good at hearing them and getting them. I would rather deal with a Chloe hole than a mole hole and tunnel. This weekend is to see if she can swim....I already know the bath experience...that was terrible. She fought me on that, however, she eventually let me bathe her. That was my worst experience, however, hoping the swim will be good. Thanks for the encouragement and the thoughts.....this one has a long way to go to get her wings...Russ Krain


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My girl Roxy spent the entire first two years of her life in a cage or pen, that was not big enough for her to stand up completely or turn around. She didn't know how to back up for quite awhile, still has some problems with it, but she is now able to back up-this was one of her big accomplishments. 

Her canines are completely broken off or worn down from trying to get out of the cage-she has one that is worn down to what looks like a needle. 

At least Chole is playing-Roxy never had toys before either. She has quite a few stuffed animals now-she walks them throughout the house daily. She steals her brother's tennis balls, but doesn't really know what she's suppose to do with them after she's got them. 

You are ahead of the game with Chole than I was with Roxy when I first got her. Plus you've had goldens before. I've had dogs all my life-various breeds. Roxy has a big brother who is 15, he's a golden- he's been with us since he was 8 wks. old.


----------



## Russ Krain (Aug 12, 2010)

Carolina Mom, I think what you and your husband did was very noble. Some will never understand these dog...excuse me, family members. They call them dawgs, however, they will never know the love you get for them and the heart break that comes when they go. My Maggie Belle left a hole in my heart that I thought would never mend, however, Chloe trys to mend it everyday. She might have her shortcomings, however, her heart and affection to me has been very positive so far. I am experiencing a golden that I haven't had for 7 years. Maggie Belle, was not allowed to swim, no treats, no real freedom, no eating grass so she couldn't be left alone...she was very complicated as well. I had to wake up at 3:30 am to clear her lungs.....and spend two full hours everyday to get her food and meds in her. I was left with the legacy that Myasthenia Gravis patients were relying on me to succeed...so I never made a mistake, was irresponsible....never took my eyes hardly off her fearing she would do something that might kill her. That was how bad it was during those years. All that time know being on an antisuppressant drug would lead to cancer. As I posted, Belle was an angel. She did whatever I asked her to do and never complained...she let vets do things to her without a peep....so I was spoiled to her total trust. So that is what I want Chloe to have with me, trust to know she can have her freedom in the house and to be free. Belle never had true freedom outside, it was too dangerous. If she had gotten aspiration pneumonia, it was over. If she got a cold, or exposed to any virus, it was over. She never did. Thank god you save Roxy...and may god bless your efforts....Russ Krain


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*just some perspective*

We are over run with phonebooks here and when the new ones come out I try to recycle the old. I put three old phone books outside the door with the intent to recycle. Piper had different ideas. With enthusiasm and great effort, he shredded them to tiny pieces and it will be me both sweeping and raking tomorrow to clean up his mess.

I've had my "puppy" since he was ten weeks old and in a lot of ways he is spoiled but he is such a sweetheart that I've concluded that sometimes he just can't help it. (not a trainers' response)

I've had many pets in my life and one heartdog adopted thru a humane society at about twelve weeks (nobody knew for sure and he had been adopted once and returned ) and another dog I'll mention that I found starving near a dumpsite, her littermate was dead in a ditch and she had hardly any hair on her tail and you could count the bones in her backbone to skull just by looking. 

I don't have any specific advice except that the two dogs I've mentioned here were very soon the greatest dogs anyone could ever share time with. It took a lot on my part but it was all worth it. You're trying and in the frustration phase. Hang in there. After Piper is neutered, I plan to get a second pet from a rescue or humane society.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Russ-can you post some pictures of Chole Bell-would love to see your new girl. 

I know how hard it is when you lose a very special friend (dog). My husband and I have been fortunate to have had several dogs that lived to be 17, one 16 1/2, and another at 12 to cancer. The loss of my dog with cancer was the hardest for me because of the emotional strain of caring for he- I knew it was a battle she wasn't going to win. She lasted 2 1/2 years longer than the original six months she was given. I was grateful for each day I had with her. 

We currently have a golden that is 15-each time one of them has passed it's as if a part of us went with them. We had to get another dog- not to replace them, but to help fill the hole in our hearts that was left when they passed. Each of them were unique in their own way as Roxy is, with so much love to give. 

Chole Bell will earn her wings as Maggie Bell did and she will ease your pain. There will never be another Maggie Bell- I don't feel you can replace one dog with another, but they can help heal your heart and bring joy back into your life. Maggie Bell would not have wanted you to be sad and lonely, I feel she is happy you have found Chole Bell because she knows Chole needs you and you are the right person for her.


----------



## Russ Krain (Aug 12, 2010)

Carolina Mom, I have some pics, however, I posted them to this web site. I am not sure how to make them easy to get to though. I have put them under my profile but cannot find them. Maggie Belle shows up instead. I have had several goldens, however, Belle was the toughest to say good bye. I live near a marina here and most knew her and my quest to keep her healthy. I got more sympathy cards then when my dad died. The Raleigh vet school, sent me a book with signatures from all the doctors there. I think the hardest part, was seeing her ashes.........
So Chloe has met a whippet in the neighborhood....a quick moving, running dog that drives her crazy. This is good to wear her down, however, I don't like cutting her free yet. I need to get her spayed and chipped first. Yesterday, I found she is not a good swimmer. High stepped it the whole time and wouldn't drop her head down. I am hoping to have that resolved before winter. My house is on the water in Washington NC. Lots of challenges, I just want her to know she is OK in the house and can trust me. And, don't eat the house! Thanks for the heartfelt post. No, we never get over these guys, we just help the next one with the wing fit....take care, Russ Krain


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

thank you for rescuing her and offering a lovely home. Thank you for being kind and patient to her. 

These things need time. My girl loves to shred paper and frankly it is easy to clean so I don't mind. I usually offer her blank A4 to rip apart  And also play along with her  She doesn't go for the magazines though  I think starting her training from scratch and considering her a puppy might help a lot. 

She is smart and I am sure she is willing to please you. So take your time, spend time with her and show her what is good and what is wrong. And soon she will enjoy her freedom in the house, and you will have peace of mind that she is safe while enjoying her freedom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Russ-Washington, NC is a beautiful area, you're lucky to be on the water. Chole most likely will learn to love the water. It took Roxy awhile before she got where she loved it. She loves to flop around in the sand like a fish out of water. She spends half her time in the water and the other half flopping around in the sand. 

I live in Cedar Point, about five minutes from Emerald Isle, NC. I live a block off the Inter coastal waterway-we have a small beach at the end of my road where I take my guys swimming. I can see the bridge going to the Island from there.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

My bridge girl Hannah loved paper towels, tissue, most any kind of paper. I guess I'm a bad mom cause I just didn't care. I thought it was no big deal. Of course that meant all important paperwork put away... I just let the small stuff go. Also every water bottle she tore the label off. Kinda a game we played. Emma is finding all tissue and paper towels. If you can't beat her to the bathroom to shut the door in she comes...hence the TP is in the cabinet. LOL


----------



## Russ Krain (Aug 12, 2010)

The update on Chloe. Well, she will sleep in my bedroom as of the last two nights. As I mentioned, she wouldn't go in the kitchen or bathroom, now they are open areas. Last night she slept at the foot of the bed, snoring away. I found that empty plastic bottles are now new toys as she tosses them and makes noise with them. She seems to be lightening up and trusting me everyday. Yesterday evening, she pulled a decorative driftwood off in intable in my sunroom. I heard it and stopped her. All you have to do is speak loudly with the no! Command. It got her attention, however, this is number two warning.
Now, if I could only get her to go for a car ride in a Suburban....I tried opening every door of the vehicle, putting treats inside, sitting in the drivers seat and calling her in....she hates it so bad, she has come out of a harness...not a collar, a harness. Most of the time, I pick her up and place her in.
The good news, she stopped fighting me for the crate. She has gone in several times now almost on her own. I put her toys in there to let her know she will be going there soon. Patience? I have, so hopefully, we can iron her out so she can be a golden...right now, she is still a little skiddish. Thanks for all your help and advice, it helps and reminds me of these young pups. I guess when have an older golden you get spoiled by how good they are and how you don't worry about them getting in trouble....Russ Krain


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You and Chole are making great progress!. It probably seems like baby steps at this point, but that's OK. Her trusting you is a Huge accomplishment and each day will become easier. You may have a few set backs along the way, but the end result will be so well worth it. 

My Roxy use to be afraid of being in a car-of course she was afraid of everything anyway, why should the car be any different? She now loves to go for rides and will stick her head out the window at times. 

Hang in there, you're getting there. Take it one day at a time.


----------



## Russ Krain (Aug 12, 2010)

OK, she slept at the foot of the bed again all night, which is good, baby steps. This morning, I found she had another magazine she tore into small pieces. I can only guess it was under the bed as I put two old JC Penny catalogues on top of the good magazines. This so there would be noise to let me know she was into something. She didn't make that much noise last night as I must have slept through it. I thought I had puppy proofed the house fairly well, however, I never thought about under the bed. 
Next week, she will be spayed and chipped. The previous owner did not do this as Chloe went into heat over a month ago. That might take a little out of the monster Chloe, however, not much. I think it has more of an effect on males than females. She is walking better on a leash, however, she doesn't seem to know what to do when cars go by. I just keep letting her know no! I found that she is a mole dog as mentioned, I do not want her tearing up someone elses yard to get one. She seems to hear them and then go after them...it doesn't take her long. Other than that, she went into the crate by herself this morning with minor coaxing. She seems to sleep all during the day and eventually, I will leave the door open. For now....I don't quite trust her as she is still curious about this new environment. She went from squeaking her toys to "really" squeaking her toys lately. She has one really loud toy she seems to like the best. Of course she waits until I am on the phone to use it.....thanks for you help, Russ Krain


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Russ*

Russ

Bless you for opening your heart and home to Chloe-I am sure that Maggie Belle would approve.

We lost our Smooch, who was adopted from a rescue, and adopted a boy named Tucker, from this forum, who needed a new home!!


----------



## Russ Krain (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, to update all here. I finally got a hold of Chloe, who as some of you read, was driving me batty at times. Well, she is swimming like a fish, not eating anything or tearing up anything, I didn't want her too. She will go into the bathroom and kitchen and even hop in a car now. Even better, she doesn't need the crate anymore. I think all those things she was afraid of, she now knows she can trust me. Since I posted about this at one time, I had gotten her a Sport training collar to prevent her from running into the road. I did train her like the video taught and would reccomend it to anyone needing to play catchup with a dogs training. Just establishing Good, No commands...makes it easy. Yes, I did hit the shock collar a couple of times....once from being hit by a car and secondly, running away from me when I called her. The collar has a beep function which is all I really need to use now a days. She listens very well and is eager to please. It was just that wild time prior to training. All my past goldens were puppies so I worked with them from the beginning. Chloe was a year and a half and had no training at all. This made it difficult. Six months later, she has been very good and gets better everyday. Just wanted to let you know how she evolved. Although Chloe has come a long way to heal my heart from the loss of Maggie Belle, looking at the oil painting of her on my wall, will still bring a tear.......... Russ Krain


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hey Russ Krain, thanks for the wonderful update on Chole. Have been wondering about you both. So glad to hear the fantastic progress she has made. 

Each dog is so very special and unique, one can never replace another, but each will always have a special place in your heart where they will remain forever.


----------

